# What is direct grant?



## engsaqib (Jul 10, 2013)

Dear guys,

I have lodged my 190 visa application on 13-Sep-2013. Yesterday (24-Sep-2013), I uploaded all my documents and after one hour; document progress status changed from "Required" to "Received". I want to know whether CO is allocated to me and she/he has viewed my documents or it's a system glitch. Please shed some light on minimum CO allocation time and direct grant?


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

engsaqib said:


> Dear guys,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 visa application on 13-Sep-2013. Yesterday (24-Sep-2013), I uploaded all my documents and after one hour; document progress status changed from "Required" to "Received". I want to know whether CO is allocated to me and she/he has viewed my documents or it's a system glitch. Please shed some light on minimum CO allocation time and direct grant?


Documents status change from "Required" to "Received" is automatic and is triggered by the system. It does not indicate CO allocation. It just means that your documents have been received by them and are in their system for their review. 

CO allocation times for 190 is around 5 weeks and for 189 it is around 8 weeks. 

Direct grant means that when you front load all your documents and CO sends you grant directly (within the given timeframes) without asking for further documents or information. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## mohfareh (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks, it helped


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Nowadays, it make sense to go for a Direct grant as after CO asks for documents, there is a long wait before file move ahead. 

If your situation permits you to go for a direct grant, by all means do it. 

Cheers


----------



## mohfareh (Nov 26, 2015)

How can I make "my situation permits to go for a direct gran", please clarify.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

mohfareh said:


> How can I make "my situation permits to go for a direct gran", please clarify.


I meant everyone has different situations due to which all documents arent available to upload upfront. 

For example- USA PCC takes months to get issue OR somebody is expecting their child, due to which wife cant undergo medical test. 

Hence, the statement


----------



## mohfareh (Nov 26, 2015)

so does it mean the faster your response to their request of docs the quicker is to get a direct grant?

sorry for the silly questions, but in need to understand everything about migration in order to avoid any obstacle in my application.

many thanks,,,


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

mohfareh said:


> so does it mean the faster your response to their request of docs the quicker is to get a direct grant?
> 
> sorry for the silly questions, but in need to understand everything about migration in order to avoid any obstacle in my application.
> 
> many thanks,,,


Okay. As Tihor mentioned in the previous post, direct grant happens when you upload all the documents like PCC, medicals, form 80, form 1221 & CV (i didnt upload CV though) apart from other documents which are 'required' in the immi account. And you get a grant without a single interaction with CO. 

Form 80, 1221 and CV are not mandatory documents but sometimes CO asks for them. 

Trust this clears the doubt


----------



## mohfareh (Nov 26, 2015)

Yes, thanks a lot


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Form 80 and 1221 needs signature at the end. How to do that if somebody is the filling the form in pdf and not on it's printout ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

After you complete the forms, you print, sign, scan and upload the completed/signed document.


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

Maybe printing, signing and scanning the last page and attaching it with rest will do.


smsingh13 said:


> Form 80 and 1221 needs signature at the end. How to do that if somebody is the filling the form in pdf and not on it's printout ?


----------

